# ISO 1- test cyp mast e and primo



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

Anyone know a source that carries all? 
I still have deca from monster 300mg per ml but keep getting major pip and infections. (Probably not monster's fault) I react highly to the ingredients needed to get that high dose per ml.

Not calling out monster, just sensitive to BA and BB

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 14, 2020)

This would be the first I have heard of any problems like that.  When were those ordered?


----------



## Tfusion (Sep 15, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> This would be the first I have heard of any problems like that.  When were those ordered?


2... 2 and a half years ago? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

